# Lizard ID - Townsville



## is-this-normal (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,
Can anyone identify these lizards, especially the small black one. I was thinking water dragon, but these 2 don't seem to fit the patterning. These photos are taken in Townsville (or about 20 minutes north). Bushland, with a large dam/water body near by.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 13, 2014)

Toss up between a tommy round-head and a nobby, did at first think a Northern two-lined but they don't have a gular fold on the neck (throat crease lined with rough scales).

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, the furthurest I can narrow it down, lacks the pink patch that nobbies usually have, but nobbies are usually darker than Tommy's but I have seen tommy's change colour when on dark wood and the head shape looks more like a Tommy or water dragon.


----------



## butters (Mar 13, 2014)

First one looks like a cold nobbi dragon to me. Mine look like that when they are cold or haven't been basking. Once warmed up they show all of their colours.

- - - Updated - - -

Second I would have said D. magna due to the dark patch behind the head but the location is wrong.

- - - Updated - - -

Both look like Diporiphora species to me but the question is which ones.


----------

